# Death Ride Camping??



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Today I logged on to see about reserving a camp spot for the Death Ride and found out the Hot Springs Campground is sold out.....

I've heard some people camp right in the main parking lot. Is this allowed?
What are other people doing?
I saw Turtle Rock has some first come first served spots...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I always freecamp next to the air strip. The turnoff is right before the start/finish. Once you hit the air strip turn right and drive a ways so you aren't disturbed by people driving in. Going to the ride, park a quarter mile or so before you hit the main road.

I once made the mistake of sleeping in the parking lot. People were driving around all night long looking for a parking space.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks for the feedback. the airstrip sounds like the best plan...

Thanks


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

plenty of people camp at the start, next to Turtle Rock park. But it's full and messy. You're better off looking for a more quiet spot further, for example up hwy 89.


----------

